# Numbers is at 3960 CFS right now



## Nathan (Aug 7, 2004)

Gage malfunction. The gage at Granite is still showing 500. There's no ice in the Ark to break.


----------



## Phil U. (Feb 7, 2009)

Noooo. There hasn't been any ice in the rio for a month. 'Cept up towards Leadville. Gauge malfunction of some sort.


----------



## Phil U. (Feb 7, 2009)

Great minds...


----------



## Stiff N' Wett (Feb 18, 2010)

Yeah that would have changed my day... Damn


----------



## mjpowhound (May 5, 2006)

Don, I am disappoint. You're old enough to know better.


----------



## Rich (Sep 14, 2006)

mjpowhound said:


> Don, I am disappoint. You're old enough to know better.


Never too old to be optimistic!


----------



## Phil U. (Feb 7, 2009)

Rich said:


> Never too old to be optimistic!


I don't know, he's pretty old...


----------



## wookie (Oct 19, 2009)

went by numbers at 5;00 pm today ,looks like 500 to 550 to me.


----------

